# Tips and experiences for eliminating groundhogs!



## SueNH

Did you cover the other exits when you used the smoke bombs. Usually there are at least 2 exits. If they have been there a while there are more. You have to seal the whole tunnel system for the bombs to work and then they work well.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I have used this method with success...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Groundhogs, hate them! They are the reason Woodstock tore his tendon. I shoot them. After they've been eliminated putting coyote urine (or other large predator native to your area) near where they lived will help keep them away to some extent. 

I used to trap them...until I got a skunk once instead.


----------



## SueNH

a .22 does help.


----------



## COWCHICK77

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I used to trap them...until I got a skunk once instead.



Whoops! LOL! That's when you call the husband outside to deal with it...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

COWCHICK77 said:


> Whoops! LOL! That's when you call the husband outside to deal with it...


Darn right! I wasn't about to. I thought about sniping him out from a 1/4 mile away with the 300 ultra mag but then realized it would still stink after it was dead :lol:


----------



## SueNH

Tractor supply does have some havaheart traps cheap enough. Probably could bait it with a cabbage. But then you have the problem of what to do with the thing. 

Skunks...I have one that lives under the attached barn floor. My lab and he have drawn a truce. Not going to test his temper with my bloodhounds. In theory if you trap one you need to get a tarp or blanket over the trap.He won't spray if he's going to get himself. Saw it done once. Did pan out. I haven't tested it personally.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

SueNH said:


> Tractor supply does have some havaheart traps cheap enough. Probably could bait it with a cabbage. But then you have the problem of what to do with the thing.
> 
> Skunks...I have one that lives under the attached barn floor. My lab and he have drawn a truce. Not going to test his temper with my bloodhounds. In theory if you trap one you need to get a tarp or blanket over the trap.He won't spray if he's going to get himself. Saw it done once. Did pan out. I haven't tested it personally.


You could always drop them off at someone's house that you don't like I reckon  

That's what my hubby did, it worked out okay. Still wasn't trying it myself. Glad your lab has a truce and awwww to the bloodhounds, I want one! Our hunting dogs have both been sprayed and one of the horses. What a pain!


----------



## NorthernMama

Cowchick, I don't see how a mole trap will catch a groundhog. The size difference is rather dramatic.

A .22 is the best answer, IMO. Then put the carcass in the hole and cover up. Put them deep enough in the hole so a stray dog won't be inclined to dig them up. THen get a groundhog dog, or even any dog that will just harrass them. Jack Russells are great for that, but collies, shepherds, rotties and many medium to large mutts will be effective. The combination of rotting carcasses and a dog was enough of a deterrent when I did this.


----------



## Malice

Juicy fruit gum and a .22 are what I've alwys used. You put a stick of gum in each hole, they'll eat it because it's sweet but they can't digest it so it blows out their stomach. It's cheaper than any poison I've seen to!


----------



## COWCHICK77

NorthernMama said:


> Cowchick, I don't see how a mole trap will catch a groundhog. The size difference is rather dramatic.
> 
> A .22 is the best answer, IMO. Then put the carcass in the hole and cover up. Put them deep enough in the hole so a stray dog won't be inclined to dig them up. THen get a groundhog dog, or even any dog that will just harrass them. Jack Russells are great for that, but collies, shepherds, rotties and many medium to large mutts will be effective. The combination of rotting carcasses and a dog was enough of a deterrent when I did this.



LOL!!! oops, your right...he did say groundhog! I have been going on a mole killing spree lately...I have moles on the brain I guess


----------



## NorthernMama

Moles -- what annoying things they are. Maybe our new dog will go after them. Our previous husky totally sucked at getting them. Fingers crossed.


----------



## COWCHICK77

NorthernMama said:


> Moles -- what annoying things they are. Maybe our new dog will go after them. Our previous husky totally sucked at getting them. Fingers crossed.



I know! it's war right now....me and the dogs against the moles. My Border Collie can catch them but the holes she digs are bigger than then the ones the moles leave...lol. Good luck with your new dog!


----------



## wguisbert54

*Seems to be working!*

I went online and it was suggested to make lots of noise so the groundhog would run in it's hole. I did that, then used the smoke bombs and covered the holes with dirt. There were seven holes in my 7 1/2 acres of pasture, and after two weeks, only one was re-opened. So I retreated it, and now after almost a month, no signs! My next foray wiill be to hit the fencerows and woods looking for other groundhog holes.


----------



## Joe4d

I had a truce and a demilitarized zone, the Ground hogs lived in the woods and came out in the field to graze. All was good. then they started raising families. They crossed the DMZ and broke the terms of out treaty. I built this.


----------



## wguisbert54

Joe4d,

I am impressed, color coordiated hat and rifle! The blue hat off the back porch will fly, I'd use a flourescent one in the field though!

I had a groundhog living under the pool deck. I missed it a couple of times with a 22, scope was way off, so I had to use a 150gr 30-06 at about 50 yards without much of a rest. It flopped around a lot, but still made it back under the pool deck!

So I gassed that too! The worst part about gassing is switching implements on my compact deisel Massey in order to scoop dirt to fill the holes. 

I am primarily a wing shooter. I had some #2 copper plated 12 ga magnum loads (blue dot I believe), and used that maybe 10 years ago walking slow along the fencerows and shhoting them as they ran for the hole. 

While groundhog hunting is fun, I just don't have the time for it! I should sell the **** business, and become an employee somewhere!


----------

